# Robins can be nasty!



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I have been putting my hummingbird feeder in the same place for 4 years now. Some idiot robin decides to build a nest a foot and a half above it.

All was fine with changing the hummers water and tending to the feeder, then the eggs hatched. Now I been getting dive bombed and loudly chirped at for a few weeks. Suddenly, it looked like the nest had emptied. Now 2 days later there is this bloated looking robin around and it or another one is chirping and strafing me as I go out the door! Is it the young one or a new pregnant bird?!

Twice just tonite, one came so close I felt the wing beat on my hair as it dove by.....TOO CLOSE - THAT'S IT! 

I am nearly at war with this bird, hummers way outrank a robin family in my book. It is the state bird so I cannot harm it but I can play head games with it, or trim the tree.....I won't be an Alfred Hitchcock movie extra, I tell ya what! Not to mention lately there have been fewer hummers than usual, if this bird is the cause then planned parenthood for birds is gonna look into it.

Rant over...:irked:


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

You might want to pull the nest.

This year we had Robins build a nest on a ledge on our front porch. We're just about done with the second batch born in that nest this year.

I don't know if it was the same female laying eggs both times, or two taking turns............


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Try putting up with barn and tree swallows when their babies hatch! Little kamikazes they are. Other than that, I like them. They eat all of the mosquitoes.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Try putting up with barn and tree swallows when their babies hatch! Little kamikazes they are. Other than that, I like them. They eat all of the mosquitoes.
> 
> View attachment 185044
> 
> ...


Yeah I remember the barn swallows from that barn across the street from me on Mt. Olivet road! But we used to goad them just to see em when we were kids. :lol:


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Oldgrandman said:


> Yeah I remember the barn swallows from that barn across the street from me on Mt. Olivet road! But we used to goad them just to see em when we were kids. :lol:


That big old white one?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Why not simply move the Hummingbird feeder?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

At the moment, it is raining a fair amount at my house. As I look outside, I see three or four robins hopping around in the rain. My first thought was these are stupid birds. I can't entice my squirrels and blue jays to come out in the rain no matter how many peanuts I toss out on the lawn. Then it occurred to me, they are harvesting worms coming up for air. I guess the early bird does catch the worm.

Oh yeah, Fishndude is on to something, move the feeder.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

cedarlkDJ said:


> That big old white one?


Yeah lived right across from it.


----------



## Sparks (Jun 27, 2006)

Oldgrandman said:


> Yeah lived right across from it.


At Brook Drive? I live near by. Bit further north.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Sparks said:


> At Brook Drive? I live near by. Bit further north.


I grew up on Brook Dr. Oldgrandman grew up on Mt. Olivet.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Sparks said:


> At Brook Drive? I live near by. Bit further north.


No kidding!? I graduated in '80 and left home but grew up there when that "farm" was still active. No crops just old Tess with some horses, and Bob Medema was helping her run it. He was murdered maybe a few years back and owned the old Emporium. Was on the news. He had moved on back in the late 60's when she died I think....I think I am rambling like an old man 

Anyways, you from the old days or a newer resident? I knew most people who had kids my age in the area cause we all went to school together...just curious.


----------

